

Easy, but easy to f*ck up. 3 Rules to Setup Analytics Tools correctly - vesln
http://klinger.io/post/77183945226/easy-but-easy-to-f-ck-up-3-rules-to-setup-analytics

======
andreasklinger
Thx for submitting. Didn't really expect this to be HN content.

It's part of my DRM (don't repeat myself) posts i publish. A lot of questions
are receive are about basics like this. And i am writing a few posts i can in
future simply link to.

Btw if you have more rules/tips let me know - happy to add.

